# XM Direct Sat Radio Install in 2005 VW Touareg??



## Doug B (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a new member. I just bought a used 2005 Touareg. I had an XM Radio in my previous vehicle and would like to have XM Sat Radio in the Touareg. The radio in this vehicle is not Sat ready. I am not very mechanically inclined so my questions may be simple.
I contacted my local VW dealer and was told that my vehicle has a Panasonic manufactured radio and CD player. They could not tell me what model number it is from the build sheet for the VIN. 
I have checked the web and I understand that the Terk company (a branch of Audiovox) manufactures a Universal Tuner Box for XM hookup but this is only for Sat ready radios. The unit is the XMD1000C. However, I have read that Terk also manufactures a Direct Connect smart digital adaptor for Panasonic car units. It is marketed as a XMDPAN110 or it also may be a XMDPAN100. I understand that this allows non sat radios to receive XM? Does that sound right?
Does anyone know whether these two Terk XMD products are all that I need to add XM radio to my 2005 Touareg non-Sat ready radio? If not that answer, does anyone know the Panasonic model number for the AM/FM radio/CD player in the 2005 Touareg? That info might help me figure out whether I can get XM to my Touareg.
Thanks very much.
Doug B


----------

